# What are you drinking right now?



## Fadeux (May 4, 2008)

Everyone loves a refreshing beverage. What are you drinking right now?

I'm having a Keystone Light. I drink the good stuff, I know it costs a little more, but I'm worth it


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

I enjoy a good jack and coke now and then. Very relaxing. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 4, 2008)

I'm afraid alcohol isn't one of my most often reached for dry-throat quencher, fer me it's gotta be iced tea......i'm sorry. LOL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2008)

*Water for me.  *


----------



## mojosat (May 4, 2008)

Having a nice cuppa coffee right now. Thats about as strong as I like my beverages.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2008)

Nothing quenches your thirst more than licking the lips of your partner after they have taken a drink of choice, then suddenly who cares about drinking anymore?

But at this moment, my choice is Disaronno Amaretto in strong black coffee with cream floating on top.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2008)

..Folgers _dark_ roast..


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

hick likes his coffee like he likes his women.... strong n black! lol


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2008)

..that'd be _"hot"_ 'n black toa.. 

Dad used to have a poetic verse..

I like my coffee fresh and strong,
My whiskey old and mild.
My beer dry 'n cold,
and my women
hot and wild...


----------



## Pothead420 (May 4, 2008)

drinking a nice big cup of coffee while puffin a fatty love wake and bakes


----------



## snuggles (May 4, 2008)

I'm drinking some Kool Aid that this Jim Jones character recommends. So far it's really good but it's killing me.


----------



## benamucc (May 4, 2008)

coffee in bed, post breakfast in bed...someone loves me!!


----------



## bud.uncle (May 4, 2008)

A Nice Cold Cider n skinning up...............


----------



## slowmo77 (May 4, 2008)

I drink ice tea by the gallon.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 4, 2008)

Ice water right now...

But in a few minutes....

Heineken.


----------



## SativaWeed (May 5, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hick likes his coffee like he likes his women.... strong n black! lol


 inna plastic cup with a spoon in them!


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> I drink ice tea by the gallon.


..me too slomo..


----------



## ms4ms (May 5, 2008)

i  live on coffee and propel vitamin water that is flavored. it is very good. I very seldom drink alcohol but I do enjoy some top shelf scotch on occassion. I think hippy has the best reply yet.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2008)

Diet Coke


----------



## bud.uncle (May 5, 2008)

Typhoo
milk
1 sugar


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2008)

Heineken.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

Sprite


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2008)

Another Heineken


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

i love me some countrytime - lemon aid, it makes my mouth water just thinking of it, on a hot day or after a nice toke, nothing is better for me...We actually call it gold in a bottle because we love it so much


----------



## Fadeux (May 5, 2008)

I like my women like I like my coffee. Ground up and in the freezer...

Sorry, I had to. Wish I were hangin out with smokin mom right now, a heineken sounds fantastic


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

Does Mom love the beer or am I imagining things??


----------



## HydroManiac (May 5, 2008)

oh yea and water got bad acid burn


----------



## Neo drives a geo (May 7, 2008)

All depends on how the day went.  Right now I'm drinking a sparks, cause I'm out of pepsi.    Although on occasion I enjoy having about 7 crown royal and colas.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 7, 2008)

I am doing my traditional after work routine.... ( a beer and a toke ).

Dont even know why I do this actually...??:holysheep:   Food for thought.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 7, 2008)

ROotbeer for me at the moment


----------



## lyfr (May 7, 2008)

good ol coca-cola,full strength and right from the bottle.


----------



## snuggles (May 7, 2008)

Tea Cooler (Lemonade and Iced Tea)


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)




----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

Ice water...with a side of baby carrots.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

whats up mom


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

murphys irish stout
hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> whats up mom


 
Right on!!!

Haaahahaha


----------



## bud.uncle (May 22, 2008)

After you finish cleanin up


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## fulltimes (May 22, 2008)

Rockstar mocha... kinda weird buying a cold coffee beverage out of a can, but its actually damn good, just tastes like those iced coffee slurpees


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 22, 2008)

just poured myself a little jamesons irish whiskey (my fav drink)

think im gonna be a bit pished tonight


----------



## MamaGreen (May 22, 2008)

just dr.thunder...it tastes just like dr.pepper without the inflated price tag


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Douwe Egberts Senseo dark roast coffee made with a Kenwood MoKabista coffee maker


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

typhoo
white
with
sugar


----------



## Bella420 (May 23, 2008)

Diet Dr Pepper... my fave!


----------



## Tool (May 23, 2008)

a good micro breweries beer with a lot of hops in like a IPA but when i got cotton mouth a good pale ale. Right now Im drinking a sierra nevada pale ale but no cotton mouth.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 23, 2008)

Coffee right now. Overdid it on the alcohol last night.


----------



## Melissa (May 23, 2008)

*coca cola *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 23, 2008)

Coffee, the juice of life.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

20 20 20 npk


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 23, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> 20 20 20 npk



:rofl: Yummmmmmmmy lol.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

I save the GOOD STUFF for evenings only

5-45-19


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

Bella420 said:
			
		

> Diet Dr Pepper... my fave!


 
I have found my kindred spirit!  

That's what I am on.  1st of the morning.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have found my kindred spirit!
> 
> That's what I am on.  1st of the morning.




Question is 


by

shots

or

Pints


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I have found my kindred spirit!
> 
> That's what I am on. 1st of the morning.


 

You drink diet soda?

Is there something of yours your that needs to lose weight?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

By 12 oz cans.  But it must be in a plastic cup over ice.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

My weights in a good place, I just don't like sugar that much.  Makes sodas too sweet.  Gimmie diet any day.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> But it must be in a plastic cup over ice.


 
I usually put the ice in the cup, not the cup on the ice.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

You do it wrong.


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

Having a Sunkist right now.


----------



## Bella420 (May 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> By 12 oz cans.  But it must be in a plastic cup over ice.


OMG we are SOOOO kindred spirits LOL


----------



## Cali*Style (May 23, 2008)

Coffee, coffee, coffee...!! I smell COFFEE.:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## bud.uncle (May 23, 2008)

AND​


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

as a matter of fact,nothing....man,i'm thirsty on friday night


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

Icewater for now. Staying hydrated is critical to good health.


----------



## warzone (Jun 1, 2008)

mountian dew and e&j


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

some mountain dew or if i wanna get crunk,some patron chased by some orange cream soda.if not that then a blue hawaii.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

More tea cooler....


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 1, 2008)

Milk.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Milk.


 
It makes a body strong.


----------



## rasta (Jun 1, 2008)

pepsi,,,other than weed my only addiction,,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## someguy (Jun 1, 2008)

natty ice. im embarrassed you asked


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

its a merlot night tonight


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2008)

crown and dp....ohh yeah its gone.

now a blue moon.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2008)

*Water  Sometimes i wonder if i'm not part camel.  *


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 2, 2008)

i am havening crystal light for some reason i can not stand water it has to be favored the only water i drink and drink alot of it is propel lol i hate milk to lol


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 2, 2008)

A huge mug of coffee and hookah.


----------

